# R22 freezing problems



## snnorlaxx (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a a HD pvr, a HR22 I believe. Lately , every morning when we wake up its in a frozen state, unable to do anything, I have unplug to reset. Also, there has been a message coming up on the screen about being unable to download the guide and calling customer service which I clear and am able to continue watching tv.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Is it a R22 or a HR22?


----------



## snnorlaxx (Sep 3, 2009)

Its a HR22, wasn't able to edit the title


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The guide error message suggests that you have either (a) a wiring problem or (b) the DVR is not set up properly for the dish it is attached to.

That may or may not be related to the freezing.

So first thing to do is go through a thorough check of your installation. Check all of the test channels in the 480/490 series. Check all satellite signal strengths (all transponders on all satellites). Check all coax runs and cable connections. Fix any problem you find.

Then post your test channel and signal strength results, and we'll go from there.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Please post back with your signal readings for each satellite's transponders (and both tuners if applicable). You'll find these readings under "Menu" -> "Setup" -> "System Setup" -> Satellite -> "View Signal Strength". Note the "+" and "-" symbols next to the "Satellite" and "Tuner" entries where you can toggle the readings between the various satellites and both DVR tuners.

Fill in your readings for each satellite and tuner using these examples. A properly aligned dish will show 80-90s on most of the relevant transponders (although some will be low or zero):

Satellite transponders (32 total at 101º)
[Most of your standard definition channels are beamed from 101ºW]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
25-32 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (3 total at 110º)
[A few HD channels, also beamed from 99 & 103º]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA #
9-16 NA # NA # NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (11 total at 119º)
[Local SD channels for some cities, Spanish package]
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA # # #
25-32 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (16 total at 99º(s)) [or 99º(b)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 # # # # # # NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
[Note: these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (14 total at 99º(c)) [or 99º(a)]
[National HD channels]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # NA NA
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(s)) [or 103º(a)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 # # # # # # NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (14 total at 103º(c)) [or 103º(b)]
[National HD channels]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # NA NA
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (9 total at SWM)
[You'll only see this if you have a Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM) dish]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


----------



## win (Jul 21, 2008)

snnorlaxx said:


> I have a a HD pvr, a HR22 I believe. Lately , every morning when we wake up its in a frozen state, unable to do anything, I have unplug to reset. Also, there has been a message coming up on the screen about being unable to download the guide and calling customer service which I clear and am able to continue watching tv.


That's what ours did starting about three weeks ago; it will progress to random freezes, random starts, random shutdowns, random restarts, and then it will cease to respond to any control inputs, although it may otherwise seem to be working normally.

Ultimately, one of the times you have to reset the POS to reboot it, it will come up with a fatal error message directing you to contact DirectTV's automated customer "service" system.

At least that's my experience, with less than six months time in service on my new in box HR22. They are supposed to send me another, but I expect it will be junk as well.

I would start immediately transferring any recordings that you want to save.

However, my probably six year old HR10-250 Direct TIVO is now back in service, performing flawlessly, as it always did.


----------

